# ipod engraving



## merae (Sep 5, 2005)

If your ipod is engraved, what does it say?

Just curious...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I used the same motto & name that I have on my MacIdol website.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

the nano my fiancee' got (i paid half) says "iLove you." it's sorta corny.. but she loves it so much and i think it's rather cute!!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

My brother's cheap mini says

"Free Laser Engraved"

Honestly.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Heheh! YEA, that is very cute. I like that.



PirateMyke said:


> the nano my fiancee' got (i paid half) says "iLove you." it's sorta corny.. but she loves it so much and i think it's rather cute!!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> My brother's cheap mini says
> 
> "Free Laser Engraved"
> 
> Honestly.



 i dont no if thats clever or just stupid... oh well


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Neither do I, but he doesn't care.

My girlfriend was buying an ibook when the mini promo was running, my brother wanted an ipod, so my brother paid 150 or 175 for it. My girlfriend was wondering if he wanted it engraved and he said "yes, but i don't know what i want, so you (my girlfriend) can decide". So, my *brat* girlfriend thought that would be funny....



PirateMyke said:


> i dont no if thats clever or just stupid... oh well


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Will Brasso work on the minis to get rid of that engraving?


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

tsk tsk tsk.... it's like the little mini that doesn't fit in now.. hahaha.. oh well!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Will Brasso work on the minis to get rid of that engraving?


I don't think so...Wanna borrow my 8" grinder?


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

LOL yea, he really doesn't care, though. He doesn't hold the mini in his hand when he listens to it like those guys in the commercial. He wears it with the clip on his belt or in his backpack or his pocket. The mini never sees day light.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

20gb 4g - 'Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear'


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

To start press any key,
Where's the any key?

A friend of mine asked me if all ipods come with Simpsons quotes on the back.


----------

